
Show HN: Trigger for Android – Built in React Native - rachelita
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.triggerfinance.trigger
======
rachelita
Hi HN! Excited to share with you Trigger on Android. This was our first time
building an app with React Native, after having built Trigger natively for iOS
in Swift. Happy to answer any questions as it relates to working with RN, or
any other feedback you have with regards to Trigger :) -- Rachel

